# Treatment of an L shaped room



## letzleta (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a few questions about acoustically treating my L shaped room. First of all the room is a basement where the front, right and left walls are cinderblock. The back wall is drywall and splits the basement into two sections.

I am considering placing some kind of black curtain behind my front projection screen. Could the curtain possibly take care of treating the front wall for sound reflection?


Here is what my room looks like... pardon the example, it was the best I could do quickly.

Basement Setup

The theater portion is the left part. The screen is on the top wall. There is a pool table and fireplace in the right part of the room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

My first recommendation would be to turn the layout 90 degrees. Keep it in that area but put the screen on the left wall of that area. This will give you much better symmetry and sound.

The curtain will help a little bit but only at high frequencies. There should be at least 1" if not 2" of somethign like OC703, Mineral Wool, or acoustical cotton behind the curtain to broaden the absorbtion.

Bryan


----------

